# Ocupar Sony TA DX80 sin el cerebro



## xddy (May 3, 2014)

Disculpen antes que nada soy nuevo espero y alguien me pueda apoyar 

Tengo un Sony TA-DX80 
y quiero saber si es que se puede ocupar solo conectado a un cel o otro dispositivo

He buscado en google y salen algunos diagramas pero no entiendo como conectar


----------



## Fogonazo (May 3, 2014)

Si logras identificar las entradas a las etapas de potencia es posible, pero pierdes los controles de ecualización.


----------



## xddy (May 3, 2014)

ya le intente pero no me da sonido si prende y todo pero nada de nada


----------



## fausto garcia (May 4, 2014)

Saludos  compañero

Supongo que tienes solo el modulo que tiene el ampli, es algo relativamente fácil, hacer que funcione sin el "cerebro" (el estéreo)... pero como ya te lo dijeron anteriormente, perderás los efectos de sonido y también tendrías que anular la protección ya que tendrás que colocar un puente en el relevador de salida para poder escuchar el sonido que le inyectes desde el celular o cualquier dispositivo de música.

También necesitaras hacer algunas soldaduras y cortar algunas pistas... si te animas estoy seguro que los compañeros  y yo podremos ayudarte.

Estoy checando el manual de servicio de este equipo y en verdad es muy fácil meterle mano, aquí dejo unos adjuntos para que te des idea.


----------



## xddy (May 6, 2014)

bueno como me pueden apoyar , gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (May 6, 2014)

xddy dijo:


> bueno como me pueden apoyar , gracias



Apoyar ¿ Con que cosa ?, ya te indicaron cuales son las entradas al integrado de potencia, ¿ Que mas necesitas ?


----------



## fausto garcia (May 6, 2014)

Saludos compañero, seria conveniente que nos mencionaras ¿que herramientas tienes? ¿sabes soldar?¿conoces el nombre de los componentes electrónicos?... unas fotos detalladas de la parte en donde esta el circuito integrado.

Son importantes para poder señalarte, donde tienes que hacer algunas soldaduras para inyectar el audio... y lo mas importante ¿estas seguro de que este modulo aun funciona? porque seria trabajo perdido invertir tiempo y esfuerzo y que al final te des cuenta.. de que el *circuito integrado stk*  no funcione.

Saludos.


----------



## xddy (May 6, 2014)

es de un stereo que antes se vendio pero no se fue esta parte, y funcionaba, mañana subo capturas de todo, y me indicas que hay que hacer gracias nuevamente


----------



## xddy (May 8, 2014)

Hola disculpa la demora, no se soldar pero tengo un amigo que me puede ayudar nada mas de indicarnos que hacer, de los componentes no se los nombres
si funciona lo conecto a la luz y enciende, te comento que anteriormente tenia el stereo completo
pero como es de mi hermano lo vendió pero olvidaron esta parte.
aqui te envio las fotos espero me indiques que hacer gracias nuevamente


----------



## fausto garcia (May 8, 2014)

Saludos compañero

Aquí dejo el manual de servicio de este equipo para que lo puedas analizar con mas detalle, ya que así te puedo indicar con mas precisión en donde le vas a hacer las adaptaciones.

El adjunto es un archivo en formato *pdf*, cuando lo veas te tienes que *analizar detalladamente la pagina 6, * que corresponde a la tarjeta principal del equipo, ahí es donde vas ha hacer las modificaciones, analiza con mucho cuidado la parte donde esta el *circuito integrado STK402-100s *

En la imagen que subí anteriormente te indico cuales son las entradas de audio por donde vas a inyectar el audio proveniente de algún equipo de sonido.

Mañana te indico como colocar un puente en los relevadores para que puedas tener el sonido en las bocinas, ya que originalmente estos relevadores se activaban por un pulso que venia del equipo de música y que ingresaba por el puerto de control.


----------



## xddy (May 9, 2014)

OK, ya me di una idea amigo de como es espero la demás información muchas gracias de nuevo por el apoyo


----------



## fausto garcia (May 12, 2014)

Saludos compañero... perdón por la tardanza aquí te dejo mas indicaciones sobre el tema.

La primera imagen te indica que tienes que retirar: Q121, R121 y R122 de un canal y Q171, R171 y R172 del otro canal, así aíslas el circuito integrado de la etapa de ecualización y preamplificacion original.



Tienes que armar un cable con un *potenciometro de 50kilohms *que te ayudara a controlar el volumen de la musica que le inyectes al intregrado.



Y por ultimo tienes que quitar 2 resistencias de los relevadores y a estos colocarles un puente para que ya puedas escuchar la música en las bocinas que deben ser de por lo menos 6 ohms.


----------



## xddy (May 13, 2014)

ok muchas gracias amigo en la tarde me pongo a trabajar y comento mis resultados


----------



## xddy (Jun 15, 2014)

disculpa me podrías indicar en las imágenes para no equivocarme gracias


----------



## lordaeron (Ago 4, 2014)

encender sony ta-dx80 en youtube XD


----------



## Maxyson (Jul 2, 2017)

Buenas noches;

Realice las modificaciones y conexiones indicadas pero no funciono, quisiera saber si falto algo.


----------



## Diego German (Jul 2, 2017)

Sube fotos Maxyson, de la parte que modificaste.

Saludos


----------

